# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  Third Thumb Project, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Dani Clode

daniclodedesign.com/thethirdthumb

----------


## Airicist

The Third Thumb Project
June 5, 2017




> The Third Thumb is a 3D printed human hand extension controlled by the feet. It investigates the relationship between bodily movement and the control of body connected technology.

----------


## Airicist

Article "This ‘third thumb’ is the unnecessary prosthetic of my dreams"
Two words: why not?

by James Vincent
July 6, 2017

----------

